# Keen Kutter double bit axe info



## 046 (Nov 23, 2006)

was coming back from Pawhuska, OK. deer hunting. stopped at a antiques store in Barnstall. 

found a Keen Kutter double bit axe in excellent condition. 
here's a pic, does anyone know any information on this Keen Kutter?


----------



## 046 (Nov 24, 2006)

bump.. any keen kutter nuts out there????


----------

